# Sometimes I wonder



## sparkie (Apr 2, 2008)

We have gained several schools for maintenance and have had the joy of attending a pat testing course-could have slept most of the day and not missed anything. (how to wire a plug ffs and earth loop impedances)
We have a second day and exam two weeks time and I wonder if it's waste of time when we were the only people with 2391.

Dull as dishwater excluding the banter and stick diagrams.

Highlight of our day repairing encoder wiring and a gantry crane limit switch failing and pulley block exploding= late day due to factory repairs:whistling2:


----------



## Docara (May 6, 2009)

Hey Sparkie

Just remember my friend - it's a piece of paper.

Where in the SW are you - I'm based in Paignton??

Doc


----------



## sparkie (Apr 2, 2008)

somerset between 22 jct and 21 M5


----------

